# So I picked this up yesterday,



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Lookin to convert this into a SUP I think....
This is from a Bombardier SeaDoo. Has anyone out there in Microskiff land built such a contraption? I need to remove all the metal from it, plug all the holes, fill it full of foam, cap it and see if it will work as a SUP. The hull is real heavy (Thick Fiberglass).


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

A SUP?????
You mean you want to stand up and paddle a HEAVY seadoo around. Well, at least you'll develop one heck of a strong core! If I were you, I'd deck it, add a single seat post and transome riser. Slap a 6-9hp motor on the back if I were to do anything at all. Or, instead of a seat post you could add a slightly recessed cooler with tie downs.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just like Oyster said. Sea Doos are super heavy and unless you plan on trailering it everywhere and being able to launch everytime at waters edge then I would rethink my SUP plan. Deck it, strap a cooler down for a seat and build a transom. That thing would fly with a 9.9


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, The hull is very heavy. I was hoping to lighten it up some how, put a fiberglass deck on it and mount a cooler on it for a seat. I was wondering if someon else had tried the same thing.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Unless you have a title for the hull it's not worth the time turning it into a tiller. Jet ski hulls are not very hydro dynamic and they don't need to be because of the horse power to weight ratio.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't see it working out, and it will be very tippy.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

A novel idea, but I would trash it. That hull has such a deep and soft chine that it wont plane with a 9.9. There is a reason they come stock with a 110hp engine. Thoes hulls are made for manuverability at high speed, not plaining at low speed. Also, It will be absolutley miserable to paddle. It will track the same as a whitewater kayak. Next time you are on one give it a little gas then cut it off and see how fast and easily you start to spin in circles and come to a complete stop. Do the same with a flats skiff and it will glide straight for 300yds


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This thing was free. It is way to heavy for what I wanted. If anyone wants it let me know. I have the bottom hull in picture and a sea doo hull free for the taking.


----------

